# fs or ft zoas



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi have some zoas fs 

2 x men zoas 3-5 polips per frag10$ has 1 x men and 5 dragon eyes 15 for that one 1 x men left 2 headss 10 

green dragon eye mini colony 15-25 polops for 20 bucks frag is 10-14 10$ sold 

also have a frag of 2 watermelon and 5 dragon eye zoas for 10 sold

water melons 10 for frag of about 5-10 or 20 for minni colony of 15-20sold 

2-3 emerled fire 20 $ 2 frags one leftr wont open up 10 
4 heads hawii sherburt 10 

spend 20 and il throw in a baby kenya tree  

feel free text 604 803 7902 for pics
thanks scott


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

o ya baby kenya trees 3 bucks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bump ! poeple come over today il post an update later


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

are you able to post pics?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

up dated sicount if you buy a bunch bummp


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

g man no sory i can text picturs to 604803 7902


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> g man no sory i can text picturs to 604803 7902


I texted you at the number above for pictures several hours ago but never hear back from you.

BTW, what exactly are u trying to say!??? (I understand that you are only 14 but I'm sure you can type n write better than that! )


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

"Gee man. No, sorry. I can text pictures. ____"

My teen analysis. It'd be better for your sale if you posted pictures.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

theres a reason i dont post pics i realy dont know how im not verry conputer savy im happy to text them tho


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

and sory for spelling and such i have a learning disabilaty


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bumpp a bunch left and they all seem to have colerd up yay !


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bummp 10 for x men 10 and 5 each for green ice and fire ice and purple lawns 2 bautuful conbo rocks left for ten


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bump can bring some to auction


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bump new stuff aded


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Can I have the green dragon eye mini colony? 

I'll be at Metrotown tmrw


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

have or buy ? lol sory i dont use metro town mall to big and loud for me haha i can pm u with address if you would like to arange pick up


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

text replied to


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fire and ice,xmen,purple lawns,watermelons and green Ice how much for all 5? Please text me some pics when you get a chance 778-549-2935


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

text ed


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

buummmpppppp


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

on hold///////


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bump and up dated


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

all on hold thanks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

sold please close


----------

